
Cocoon Cam Shutting Down - code4tee
https://cocooncam.com/
======
hello123457
I’m so sad. I love this product. I’m not ready for it to shut down. The
manufacturer app is horrible. Why do they maintin the current version and let
users move on when done?

I know 10+ people in my feed ship group currently using this... it’s so
disappointing

------
code4tee
We used this with our youngest. It’s a decent product but now it’s turning
into a brick at the end of next month when they kill the app. Guess we need to
figure something else out.

------
biel88
They gave instructions in their email with a link on how to use it with the
new app from the manufacturer.

